# Geschlüpft ...



## Frank (11. Juli 2008)

... ist sie leider schon vor meiner Ankunft. 

Hallo,

heute nach ca. zwei Wochen wieder aus Rumänien zurückgekehrt und leider das Schlüpfen einer Blaugrünen Mosaikjungfer verpasst.

Als ich sie entdeckte hing sie noch an der Larve. Da sie doch schon sehr "Abflugbereit" aussah konnte ich leider kein Stativ mehr aufbauen um bessere Bilder zu machen.
Also auf ISO 800 gestellt und los gings ...


   

Hier hab ich sie wohl zu sehr gestört. Sie wäre fast ins Wasser gefallen ...  Ist aber gerade nochmal gutgegangen. 
Ca. 2 Minuten später ist sie dann auf und davon ... Schaaade!
 

Das "Überbleibsel"


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geschlüpft ...*

Servus Frank

Geniale Bilder  

Schade das du zu spät gekommen bist, wäre eine super Doku geworden  .


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geschlüpft ...*

Du Frank ?  

Machen die da Agamischi oder fressen die sich gleich auf  


Geniale Bilder


----------



## Frank (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geschlüpft ...*

Hi,

@ Helmut
ja ich bin auch ein bisschen traurig, das ich nicht eher da war, aber was soll man machen.

@ Uwe
was ist denn Agamischi? 
Aber wahrscheinlich werden die das eher machen, als sich gegenseitig auffressen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geschlüpft ...*


----------



## Frank (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geschlüpft ...*

Morgen,

hmmmm  ... bin bei nochmaligem betrachten etwas ins Zweifeln geraten.

Ist das wirklich die Blau-grüne Mosaikjungfer? Entwickeln sich die Farben noch?
Oder handelt es sich eher um eine Hochmoor-Mosaikjungfer?

Tendiere mittlerweile eher zu letzterem ...


----------



## Eugen (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geschlüpft ...*

Hallo Frank,

bei frisch geschlüpften __ Libellen bilden sich die farben noch aus.

Ich habe am SA eine kurz nach dem Schlüpfen erwischt,wie sie ca. 3m vom Teich entfernt an der Hauswand "klebte", um sich zu trocknen.

Das war eindeutig eine __ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer, aber noch ziemlich farblos.

Foto . . . . Foto 

Das zweite Bild wurde etwas später bei Sonnenschein aufgenommen, da sind die Farben schon sichtbarer.


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geschlüpft ...*

Servus Frank

Nein, nein, stimmt schon deine Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer (Aeshna cyanea)  

Zum Vergleich die Hochmoor-Mosaikjungfer (Aeshna subarctica elisabethae)

Die "Blaugrüne" hat auf den "Schultermuskeln" zwei helle, längliche Flecken, die hat die "Hochmoorige" nicht, zumindest nicht so ausgeprägt.

Ausfärben passiert erst nach Stunden.

Ich bin auch dem Irrtum unterlaufen  , Hier in dem Thread.

Muß Ron noch was dazu schreiben  .


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geschlüpft ...*

Servus Eugen

   

 so einen Vergleich bekommt man nicht alle Tage


----------



## Doris (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geschlüpft ...*

Hallo

Ich bin auch drauf zu gekommen als diese Libelle schon geschlüpft war. Sie hatte wohl gerade den letzten Gang des Trocknens eingelegt, denn kurze Zeit später war sie  auf und davon.
Leider hat sie an einer so unzugänglichen Stelle gesessen, (auf der Ufermatte im Pflanzenfilter) daß ich keine Chance hatte, ein besseres Bild von ihr zu ergattern.

 ​
Um ein weiteres Bild von ihr zu machen musste ich "blind" fotografieren.

 ​


----------



## Frank (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geschlüpft ...*

Hi Doris,

wie bitte? Das mit dem nicht besser rankommen ist ja wohl nur ne faule Ausrede.   

... Bikini, Badeanzug ... alles möglich. Zur Not hätte ich sogar noch ne Teichhose. 

Also nächstes Mal weißte bescheid.    

Im ernst:
Auch wenn wir sie beim schlüpfen nicht erwischt haben, es ist trotzdem schön, solche Brummer am Teich zu haben.


----------



## Doris (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Geschlüpft ...*

Hi Frank

Wäre ja eigentlich gar kein Problem, aber der kleine Pflanzenfilter war so voll mit __ Igelkolben und sonstigen Gewächsen, daß für mich einfach kein Platz mehr war


----------

